# Scholarship for college



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Try fastweb.com


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Fastweb.com is basically ****. I applied to over 50 scholarships on it, and I didn't win any of them.

Your main source of financial aid will probably come from your FAFSA. If you don't know what it is, then Google it. It's what will decide how much grant (free) money you can get from the government, along with your eligibility for taking out student loans, should you need them.

Look into your state's own financial aid department. They usually give small grants to anyone who graduates high school, and sometimes bigger ones, depending on your major and family income, etc.

Also, look into local scholarship possibilities if at all possible. In my senior year, there were probably at least 5 local clubs/organizations that each gave away a $1000 scholarship to one senior from my high school.

Finally, look into the financial aid department at the college you're planning to attend. Apply early so you have priority when they start awarding their own scholarships. I was about 5 days too late when I applied to the university I wanted to attend. Had I applied 5 days earlier, I would've gotten one of their big scholarship packages that would've made everything free, but since I was late applying, I got some crappy $2500/year scholarship (which is a joke when that's the only source of money you have to pay for all of your college expenses).

My parents didn't let me file FAFSA or apply for any state financial aid (basically, because they're mean), so I'm having to go to a community college for two years and then hope to have enough money saved up by then to where I can take out a private student loan without needing a co-signer for it. Sure, I'll probably leave college with debt, but if I can leave with a degree, that's all that matters.

Good luck.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

korey said:


> Fastweb.com is basically ****. I applied to over 50 scholarships on it, and I didn't win any of them.


The site has nothing to do with the scholarships you applied to. They simply list opportunities.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Sheri said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > Fastweb.com is basically ****. I applied to over 50 scholarships on it, and I didn't win any of them.
> ...


Yes, I know. I still think that website is ****, though. I'm probably being bitter, but eh, I'm entitled to it. :kma


----------

